# Turkey Rub



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

Anyone know a good rub recipe for frying a turkey? I am actually going to practice first on a game hen.


----------



## Landon531 (May 5, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Try Paul Prudhomme's poultry magic.


----------

